# First fursuit head, critique appreciated.



## Hadraz (Feb 27, 2013)

This is my first attempt at a fursuit. I've used the plastic canvas technique, but have decided against a moveable jaw for my first attempt (since I wasn't sure how best to go about it). The creature I'm trying to build is my take on a Kirin (Japanese unicorn/dragon). I would love some critique on how he is looking at this stage, please be honest even if its a case of "tear it up and start again", I'd love to know how I can improve.Please excuse the large size of the images. The first is my design itself, the others are photographs of the head itself. 

http://www.elfpack.com/stuff/aj/9767/Kirindesign.jpg

http://www.elfpack.com/stuff/aj/9767/Kirin.jpg
http://www.elfpack.com/stuff/aj/9767/Kirin2.jpg


----------



## Flippy (Feb 27, 2013)

Hadraz said:


> This is my first attempt at a fursuit. I've used the plastic canvas technique, but have decided against a moveable jaw for my first attempt (since I wasn't sure how best to go about it). The creature I'm trying to build is my take on a Kirin (Japanese unicorn/dragon). I would love some critique on how he is looking at this stage, please be honest even if its a case of "tear it up and start again", I'd love to know how I can improve.Please excuse the large size of the images. The first is my design itself, the others are photographs of the head itself.
> 
> http://www.elfpack.com/stuff/aj/9767/Kirindesign.jpg
> 
> ...



I'm hoping the the nose doesn't end up being too heavy. I don't want the the weight of your nose + horn to cause your fursuit head to keep sliding downward. Just be aware of that.


----------



## Hadraz (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for the reply  I've added the nose-horn now, it's a 4.5 inch antler point off cut and weighs very little. The larger horns on the head will be made from resin, which should also be lightweight (I am not making these myself so won't be sure until they arrive). I did have some problems with the muzzle drooping when I was constructing the frame, so I build in a supporting canvas strut that ensures the snout cannot droop beyond a certain point.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks fine so far  
I think it needs some cheeks.


----------



## Dokid (Feb 28, 2013)

It looks good so far. Although could you take a picture of you wearing it? It's hard to tell how it'll look when it's on someone.

Anyways, for the eyes you will want to but buckram or something similar. Although it might just be the mesh inside that i'm seeing. I don't think you'll need to "tear it up and start over". The shape is coming up nicely and just add some cheeks like jordina said.


----------



## Hadraz (Feb 28, 2013)

I've used plastic canvas to cover the eye sockets, and was planning on casting my own resin eyes to glue onto it. For the cheeks, I'm not quite sure what size and where to locate them.  I was thinking quite small but shapely cheeks, thickest towards the back of the jaw (hope that makes sense). I've struggled to find the right sort of anatomy refs - what with kirins being mythical and all. I'm trying to go for a semi-realistic rather than really cartoony look.
Here are a couple of photos of the head on: (unfortunately the images are upside down, and I can't seem to rectify this. My apologies)

http://www.elfpack.com/stuff/aj/9767/Kirinon2.jpg
http://www.elfpack.com/stuff/aj/9767/Kirinon.jpg


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 28, 2013)

Flippy said:


> I'm hoping the the nose doesn't end up being too heavy. I don't want the the weight of your nose + horn to cause your fursuit head to keep sliding downward. Just be aware of that.



And I can't help but think that the muzzle needs to be a tad bit shorter to help with the weight balance issue...but that's just me.


----------



## Hadraz (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the replies  The muzzle has ended up being longer than I'd been planning on it being, but so far it seems to sit alright when worn - though the added weight of extra horns and fur may change that, but I guess I will have to wait and see. These are all points I'm taking into account for a potential re-make though (I'll scavenge the usable parts off of this model.) Though I want to try to get this as good as I can, I'm viewing it as practice more than anything.


----------



## Dokid (Feb 28, 2013)

It looks good proportion wise other than I hope that the added weight of the horn and fur won't make the muzzle droop. Also can I ask what the strands of foam are near the neck?


----------



## Hadraz (Mar 1, 2013)

The foam on the neck will be used to attach his 'mane', since its supposed to stick out a little at the back.


----------

